# Fluff I will make, that you can be part of



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello fellow heretics, Xenos and servants of the Emperor!
I said I was going to make a fluff but you can be part of this one, read on to find out...

I recently started chaos daemons and after reading the fluff in the codex about the warp and the beasties that live there I decided to make my own. Well, it starts off with a ship traveling throught warp-space carrying a whole bunch of different people psykers, a few guardsmen, the ship's crew, civilians and then something bad happens. The tech that protects the ship from the daemons in the warp breaks (not sure how yet, prehaps a daemon-possesed crew member?) and the daemons attacks. Anyway the people on board have to bail out but not all of them make it: some are killed by daemons who eat their souls, driven mad by looking at warpspace, kill themselves. anyway, there are a small band of survivors who are stuck in the warp (they are still alive for a reason which i can't tell you, its a surprise) and must somehow jorney across the warp to find a way out.

Ok, heres the thing. at the moment the survivors are just nameless faces so I need *YOU* to invent some characters. Or if you don't like inventing a survivor how about a daemon they meet along the way! They could reflect your own personality or of who you know. I'm not bothered who.

Rules:
No god modding, Obviously.
Try not to make anyone too important such as a SM chapter master, for the purpose of the story.
If there is something I'm not keen on in your character profile I will have to remove it, sorry but thats the way it is
For a Survivor:

Name: _could be any_
Age: _you don't have to give this is you don't want to_
Gender: _male or female_
Homeworld: _where they come from may effect their personality_
Occupation: _Psyker, guardsman, civilian, ship's crew member, space marine or any other role you can thing of._
Personality: _Are they angry or sad? happy or confused? what are they like_
Apperence: _What do they look like?_
Objects/weapons: _Mortal weapons have little effect in the warp but its nice to know you have one and any other Items your character carries around with them._
The future: _Whats going to happen to your character in the Future? death maybe? Obiviously don't go over the top._

For a Daemon:

Name: _daemons have names too!_
patron god: _Khorne, Slaanesh, tzeencth, Nurgle_
Daemon type: _Khorne: Bloodletter, Bloodcrusher, Flech hound, bloodthrister, Herald. Nurgle: Nurgeling, plaguebearer, beast of nurgle, great unclean one, Herald. Tzeencth: Pink/blue horror, screamer, lord of change, flamer, herald. Slaanesh: daemonette, Seeker, keeper of secrets, fiend, Herald _
Personality: _The personality of daemon is reflected by which god they serve, althought they are still different in some ways_
Apperence: _Most types of daemon look the same as one another but have some small deferences_
Objects/weapons: _Obviuosly some daemons will have the norm, such as hellblades for bloodletters or plagueswords for plaguebearers but they may have some personal objects_
Future: _What do you want to happen to your charcater in the future?


_If you've replyed to this thats great! I should be able to fit your character in one way or another, anyway thanks for taking part.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Sounds like you're taking about a Black Ship, the vessels that travel across the Imperium collecting psykers to be brought to Terra for evaluation. Considering the sheer amount of psychic/warp warding used in the hull and the cells, it would take a powerful daemon to do it. I have heard of such a thing happening once before in one of Dark Heresy adventure books 'Purge the Unclean'. So it is possible, albeit extremely rare. However, for the daemon to bring in more of its kind aboard a Black Ship, it would have to take the ship's Gellar Field offline. In the middle of the Warp it would be the death sentence for everyone on board as daemons and other Warp denizens would have free reign to tear the ship apart.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

This is sounding halfway like an RPG! Sure, I'll pitch in.

*Name:* Borris Vale
*Age:* 27
*Gender:* male
*Homeworld:* Uh... I've never paid attention to 40k planets so I can't help there.
*Occupation:* Guardsman.

*Personality:* Borris is the exact result of the Imperium's brainwashing backfiring. Instead, Borris is paranoid and while relatively civil keeps himself at an arm's length from any other person crewed on the ship. He's particularly wary of the Psykers after a few unpleasant incidents. He has also horded more then enough stuff that he shouldn't have to get executed if they ever found out- good thing just about everyone's dead. Combine all this, and when the ship finally did deliver itself directly into the maw of the Warp, and Borris was far more prepared then anyone else. Given the nature of things however, Borris isn't particularly interested in helping anyone but maybe other disgruntled guardsmen.

*Appearance:* Around 5'7, Borris sports rough black hair and green eyes in his sleep deprived sockets. He is as physically fit as any other guardsmen but is scarred up and down his torso courtesy of one psyker going off his rocker. He has never seen full blown combat however, so he's not heavily scarred otherwise.
*
Objects/weapons:* Various compiled notebooks filled with both incoherent ramblings and precise descriptions of things Psykers see or feel. Has enough psuedo-voodoo charms to be blasted for heresy despite the fact that these were intended to ward off weird warp shit. Has modified his lasgun to contain a single combi-plasma shot. Whether or not it'll kill the enemy or himself in the intended "Worse case scenario" is unknown. Unlike other guardsman who went on panicked scavenging sprees, Borris didn't take along any close combat weapons because he never intends to wind up in a situation that would require fighting a 9 foot tall warp demon with a knife in the first place.. 

The future: Given the nature of how things are going, chances are Borris' heresy will either grow or turn into a full blown traitor. After all, the road to Hell is paved with good intentions. Borris and a couple other guardsmen and a psyker or two escape without the rest of the group. Whether or not they succumb fully to Chaos and begin their own enclave in the middle of nowhere is up to you.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds fun

Name: Sister Kaya

Gender: Female

Homeworld: Terra

Occupation: Purifier

Personality: Sister Kaya believes herself to be the epitome of faith in the Emperor, but has been extremely distant and hostile as of late when the High Lords of Terra questioned her beliefs. Upon hearing of this ship departing she immediately volunteered herself to go. She is overly cautious of all the survivors, believing them to have been tainted by the Warp and is very wary of the Guardsmen whose resolve may not be strong enough to keep them from becoming Heretics. She follows the survivors silently but her hand is always on her blade.

Apperance: Average height with bright white hair. Her power armor is a deep black with red lining. Her face is perfect without a blemish or scar whatsoever, only seen when she does not have her 'Sabbat' patterned helmet on. 

Weapons: A mastercrafted sword with promethium tanks attatched to it allowing her to 
shoot flames from it and cleanse the tainted. She also has an inferno pistol, but prefers her sword to the pistol, but she does not shy away from it when needed.

Future: Martydom, at some point she will probably die, in order to prove her faith in the eyes of the Emperor, but she's not afraid of death.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Daemons

Greater daemon: Blood Thirsters

Personality: your usual Blood Thirsters, angry as hell and blood thirsty (HA!)

Appearance: Typical Greater demons, giant wings, horns, claws and teeth. Wielding giant axes and whips. 

Story Element: The party will stumble upon these 2 locking in combat. They will find themselves in between a colossal clash of Blood thirsters trying to earn a little more respect from Khorne by killing the other. The daemons are too powerful to notice the party between them, but their lethal strikes will send the group running for safety.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow!
Its good to see everyone so interested! I will fit these guys in one way or another after 1 or 2 more replys, or unless everyone gets bored.

Oh, by the way some charcaters may die sooner than later if thats alright.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This okay

Space Marine

Name: Alrik Stormstrider

Gender: Male

Age: 56

Homeworld: Fenris

Occupation: Lone Wolf

Pesonality: Alrik is a hot-headed young spacewolf though his ardour was quenched by the death of his packmates at the hands of a mighty demon of the warp who then escaped his vengeance as a result of a carefully placed Lascannon bolt. Since that day he has become ever more withdrawn with his true feelings only showing in the heat of battle.He is dissaproving of the guardsman and crewman believing them cowardly amateurs and uncertain of the sister of battle thinking that war is no place for women. He is also superstitous and thus does not trust the psykers.

Appearance: Tall, broad shoulder and encased in scarred grey power armour like all of his brethren.He has flame red hair and a temper to match as well as unblemished skin.

Weapons: Master crafted Frost axe and plasma pistol, both taken from his dead packmates so that their souls will be able to watch him redeem himself and regain their honor. Frag and krak grenades and two finely crafted dueling knives

Future: He loses an arm in a fight with a khornate demon but still one day he will return to Fenris and take his place in the wolfguard of Ragnar Blackmane

Potential Plot point
Revenge (He attacks the demon that killed his pack)
Regain his packs honor (He gives away the bands position by attacking a mighty demon so that his pack can rest in piece knowing that he has regained their honor)


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Alright, I'll give you my Dark Heresy character for your story.

Name: Mercutio Atellus
Gender: Male
Age:47
Occupation: Magos
Homeworld: Hadd (Forge World)

Personality: Like all members of the Mechanicus, Mercutio is highly logical and devoted to the Omnissah and the Quest for Knowledge though he has little has little time for fanatics that waste time screaming and shooting when the situation requires a more intelligent approach and has become rather jaded from his numerous experiences. However, unlike most of his Order, he is a collector of occult science and knowledge that most deem heretical. Despite what others may say, he sees his work as vital and necessary to the Imperium, for if they are to defeat dark technology, they must understand it. However, he does not advocate the use of said technology.

His past as taught to be extremely careful in his dealings with others, keeping strangers and others of Mechanicus at arm's reach lest they learn of his secret and label him a heretek like the conservative members of his Order already have. Ever aware of the fact he walks the line between knowledge and damnation, he ultimately believes that he will be vindicated one day, regardless if he's there to see it or not.

Gear: Omnisian Axe, Hellpistol, Enforcer Light Carapace Armor, data-slate, auspex, combi-tool, concealed las-pistol within his bionic hand, utility mechadendrite and a servo-skull.

Appearance: Much of his body has been replaced with bionics, leaving only his left arm, portions of his upper torso and head as still organic though most of it and his armor is covered with the red robes of the Adeptus Mechanicus. His left eye has been replaced with a bionic while the lower of his face is covered by his Respirator Unit.

Bio: Born on the Forge World Hadd in the Calixis Sector, Mercutio had been blessed with a keen intellect and a strong will. Traits that would lead to his indoctrination into the Priesthood itself. However, someone had taken note of his abilities, bringing him into a secret sect within the Forge World that dealt with the remnants of the Malygrisian Tech Heresy. Exposure to the heretical cult's teachings and beliefs of the sect that hunted them led to his own belief that occult science and tech heresy must not just be eliminated but understood to guard against it in future.

Eventually, he was chosen by Inquisitor Victus Barbosa of the Ordo Hereticus to serve as one of his acolytes. His first assignment saw him upon the world Iocanthos, facing down the schemes of a powerful daemon known as Tsyiak. Though it cost many lives, including that of the most senior acolyte of their group, they managed to banish the daemon back to the Warp.

Since then, he has part taken in numerous missions for the Inquisition, facing down some of the darkest threats to mankind, from the degenerate mutants of the Pale Throng, to the vile xenos known as the Slaugth, to the apocalyptic cult, the Pilgrims of Hayte, to the Logicians, a band of hereteks and Mechanicus extremists. However, it had not been without it cost. A fair share of his bionics have been to replace flesh lost during missions. But his exposure to dark and forbidden knowledge has marked him as a danger among his Order. Those who once alluded him as a bright, rising member of the Mechanicus now consider him a radical tainted by the knowledge he has gathered during his experiences in the Inquisition. Now, an outlaw to his own people and homeworld, his only refuge is the Inquisition which knows the value of having individuals with such dark knowledge.

Mercutio's reasons for being on board the Black Ship was simple, transportation. One of its upcoming destinations is also where his next assignment is.

Future: As an agent of the Inquisition as well as a former member of the Mechanicus, he knows that ultimately the survivors only chance to survive is to bring the ship out of the Warp and bring the ship's Gellar Field back to full strength to cast out the daemons.

Potential Story Elements:

Revenge: Mercutio has been a part of teams that have defeated several powerful daemonic entities. It would not be a stretch for one of those to be the mastermind behind what is happened in an attempt for revenge on him. Of course, if that is the case than he could know a particular weaknesses of the daemon as he's already defeated it once.

Agent of the Inquisition: While not a Inquisitor or an Interrogator, he is a member of the Inquisition which provides him with a level of authority over others should he chose to exercise it. Unless of course an Inquisitor or Interrogator are present, then he will obey them so long as they do not needlessly endanger their chances of survival.

Suffer No Fools: While he has learned to tolerate those outside the Mechanicus that know next to nothing about technology and the Omnissah, he cannot stand sheer stupidity or blind fanaticism. At best, he'll just ignore people with these traits, at worst he'll eliminate them before they can potentially endanger the survival of the rest of the group.

Heretek!: Given the nature of his background, fellow members of Mechanicus of his homeworld of Hadd, its sister worlds Hesh and Het as well as potentially other Forge Worlds in the Calixis Sector may be aware of his past and once the daemons have been unleashed on the ship, proclaim that he is responsible for this and a heretek before attempting to kill him or incite others to aid in killing him.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Name: Srgt. Tainith John Henry Hutchinsun
Age: 60
Homeworld: Cadia

Occupation: Former imperial guard Karsikan Srgt, now just one of the leaders of the imperial guard attached to the ship.

Personality: Paranoid, Depressed, very duty minded.

Appearance: 5"6', Blond hair, Blue eyes, Various scars over 30% of his body that look like claw marks, Relatively handsome (Seems to be far to well kept for a formal karsikan ground pounder).

Weapons: Some worn out carapace armor, a small personal shield generator (Damn thing has seen better days and even back when he first got it the damn thing ever worked right, but it did stop a stray bolter round back in the day), Stubber rifle, stubber pistol, krack grenade belt, and a seemingly constant supply of medical grade Kalma (For nerves). Oddly enough also carries around a weird looking peace of white stone that he never lets out of 
his sight (Says it saved his life, and once broke a arbitors nose for trying to confiscate it).

Future: Hopefully manages to barely escape, or maybe the horrors that he escaped back on that damned rock have finally caught up to him, either way those bastards are not getting a free meal today.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Name: Lucinda Elias

Gender: female

Age: 8

Homeworld: unknown

Occupation: None 

Pesonality: Picked up aboard the ship to be taken for psyker evaaluation after expressing the capability for electro-kineses. She is shy, timid, and a bit untrusting of others after being taken away from her birth parents. Her ability manifested one day randomly while eating dinner with her family and nearly killed her younger brother therefore her parents turned her in to the Inqusition. She has a inate ability for survival and managed to escape with the rest unseen. Since the attack she has been suffering from the sounds of many voices in her head that she cannot explain though some are getting very suspicious as to who she really is. 
She comes off as a sweet lil innocent girl but is actually possesed by a daemon who is attempting to enter the material universe through this girl. Afterall no one will expect a sweet lil girl. This daemon is simply biding his time slowly
. Butr in some cases of there journy the daemon will make her commit evil acts when alone while no one is watching to sate his own evil cravings.
Appearance: Averarge height for a girl her age, pretty hazel colored eyes, and black hair. Her clothing is a black pair of cloth pants and a green t-shirt.(thats if t-shirts stil exisit in 40k).

Weapons: Comabt knife and a las pistol scavenged from a dead gaurdsman.

Future: The daemon will eventually show its true face and the girl will die .
Sooner or later this daemon begins to grow impatient and will start to slowly mutate the girl and eventually go all out and attempt to kill the party. 

Hope that adds an intresting element feel free to alter portions for the salke of the fluff


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Santaire, I like the space wolf character best. Ok, I've thought about the plot and I can fit all these characters in one way or another. i shall begin writing the first chapter and if anyone has anymore entrys I will do my best to fit them in.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Dreadfully sorry for bieng late.

Name: Eshmeres Sorval

Homeworld: No body Knows

Occupation: Sternguard Veteren

Personality: Eshmeres is a very rare creature, he is a blank space marine. Of the shades chapter who are famous for this particular quirk in their geneseed. He is grim because his mutation makes it very difficult for others to like him. Has a quiet brooding personality but is unwilling to let others who would lead make decisions he considers stupid hence because of his independant streek he has been relegated to the black ship. He has never earned a sergents colours on account of his difficult personality not an inability to lead.

Appearance: Quatered Black and Grey mark 8 errant armour with a white helm. Helmet lenses pale blue. Short black hair, grey eyes. Not hansome but rugged with a long facial scar running down the right side of his face from the chitinous blades of a tyranid warrior. a bionic left arm severd by a chaos champion right before the creatures death.

Weapons: Carries a combi plasma gun with the typical sternguard special rounds for the bolter, a short curved power knife for the distasteful scenario of close combat. 

Future: Becomes trusted by the other members of the group, perhaps a heroic last stand.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Karak: Before you start, I just want to know just what exactly this ship is. Given the characters, it can only be a Black Ship. And given the nature of those vessels there can only be three kinds of people aboard it. The crew which would consist of the men and women that maintain and pilot the vessel and those that guard the unsanctioned psykers they carry (which could consist of Inquisitorial Storm Troopers or Sisters of Battle), the aforementioned unsanctioned psykers that are collected by planetary governments and placed aboard the ship inside special cells to contain them until they are brought to Terra for evaluation, and finally the only other passengers, agents of the Inquisition.

Any other ship and it just wouldn't make sense. So keep in mind that the SM would have to be members of the Death Watch of the Ordo Xenos and that the two IG would have to likewise be agents of the Inquisition. Though the IG could both be newly chosen as possible agents and have no idea that they've been chosen, why or what for. All they know is that they've been ordered to board the ship and get off at certain destination.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like to submit a member from my own chapter:

Name: Sargeant Vashna Marga

Occupation: A Space Marine (More specifically a Tiger of Kali or Assault Marine)

Homeworld: All tigers come from Veda which lies slightly to the east of the Maelstrom

Personality: As a Tiger of Kali Vashna Marga is dedicated to collecting trophies to her deadly mistress (Yes assault marine type marines in the tigers are female. Although feel free to ommit this if it gets in the way) however since the Tigers maintain good links with the SW I see her being more friendly to him than any other character. She is always suspicious and despises Ultramarines since they were heavily oppressive on the chapter to be more in line with the Codex Astartes. She will typically not want to lead but more likely dedicate herself to the strongest warrior there.

Appearance. Tiger armour is distinctive and all Tigers of Kali wear Black Armour with the Shoulder pads, Jump pack, Helmet and greaves are white with black tiger stripes on them. Helmet lenses are ice blue to suggest a possible warmness underneath. She NEVER removes her helmet and as such no one what she looks like. Perhaps this could be a way that no one discover she is a female. And of course no one would have any idea apart from the SW since they know of the tigers secret.

Weapons: Vashna Marga comes equipped with twin lightning claws which are considered very tigerish (In my head at least) and obviously as an assault marine comes with a jump pack. She also carries melta bombs in case she runs into a vehicle or dreadnought.

Future: Perhaps she can be discovered as a female space marine and becomes less trusted. Becomes abandoned as something to terrible to be seen with but comes back later to save them from a daemon ambush but as she comes to the rescue she sacrifices herself by engaging a bloodthirster or other greater daemon so the others escape. Perhaps she decapitates said daemon as she dies or just before she dies.

To make this sotry make sense perhaps any marines present could be part of a deathwatch team.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Stephen_Newman: Female Space Marines... You got to be kidding me. If you want a chick in power armor, make her a Sister of Battle. But let's not play with the fantasy of a female SM.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with the last part but perhaps they have finished their tour of duty and are returning to their chapters and are simply hitching a lift, this would allow for their own colours to be returned as they have repainted their armour at some stage of the voyage.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

That's fine, but they would still have the Death Watch shoulder pad as all former members still wear theirs.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah fine the deathwatch shoulder is badass.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Stephen_Newman: Female Space Marines... You got to be kidding me. If you want a chick in power armor, make her a Sister of Battle. But let's not play with the fantasy of a female SM.


As I said if it is too much of a constraint then ignore it. Besides apart from the fact that the Codex Astartes says so I do not see any reason why you cannot have female space marines. Biologically if anything they are better than males since the Y chromosome has roughly only half of the information of an X chromosome which makes women better human beings since they are not missing a quarter of their total DNA.

Plus the story can continue. Perhaps his hatred of ultramarines could cause frictions in the group or they could suspect her as an agent of Khorne.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

this could make one intresting story but do we really need this many SM chararicters.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree, after all unless its a SM centric story there should only be 1-2. After all unless the plot centers around SM's you wouldn't expect to see maybe a hand full randomly in any other circumstance, besides the additional crew is already fairly quirky.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I felt that this more of a story more regular type humans stuck in a very extra ordinary situation


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I agree as well. One SM, maybe two at the most. But the rest should all be normal humans, whether they be members of the crew, the unsanctioned psykers in the ship's holds or agents that were just catching a ride. Considering this is a Black Ship and what's happened to it, the survivors would have to be extraordinary individuals, even if they are just extraordinarily lucky. Sure, they may not be the sheer bad ass that are the SM but they can be just as capable.

This story idea reminds of the game, Dark Heresy not so much the Death Watch game. In DH, they have a nice cross-section of highly capable classes of humans for the players to create their characters. Maybe people should consider creating characters based off those classes.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I can make a normal human. Lets have a go:

Name: Wilson (This is what he is only known as. He was an orphon at an early age so he does not actually know his name)

Occupation: He was enlisted as a cabin boy for the journey. However he has very light fingers and is known for being a bit of a thief.

Home Planet: Athonia

Personality: He is a wise cracking youth who always maintains a positive outlook on the situation regardless of what is going on. He is not a big fan of the Emporer since he has had to fend for his own survival for his entire life and does not believe the Emporer has done anything for him to worship him. In addition he is known for being very lucky which could be why he survived the crash in the first place.

Weapons: I would imagine for imperial personnel he would only have access to a basic laspistol. However his greedy thieving nature means he could have just about picked up anything. Whether he knows how to use it is a different matter....

What happens to him: I could imagine him being one of the few reasons the survivors do not give up hope in the beggining. I think it would be ace if he died to something nurglish. In particular a deadly plaque rather than a daemon just so that for one of the only times in his life he could express fear, great fear. Then explode in a shower of flies singing glory to papa nurgle.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Anything more then 2 SMs and it becomes instant killjoy. There's just something about having an 8 foot man with 2 hearts, embedded armor, super strength and super intelligence that takes any excitement, tension or adventure out of an epic sci-fi.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

When will we know the 'finalists' for the story Karak?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Stephen_Newman: Not bad. But I do have some suggestions as to how to make it a little better if you want to hear it.

I also have some suggestions and ideas for some of the other characters should anyone wish to hear them.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Stephen_Newman I will go for your civilian character if thats not too much to ask. I think I can't have too many space marines because its kinda a story of survival and a superhuman with enough strength to take your head ruins it just a little bit. Ok and by the way it is a black ship.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Stephen_Newman: Oh, one thing I forgot. Unless your guy is a member of the ship's armsmen (a common term for the armed security forces of the ship) he would only be armed with at most a knife and possibly concealed a stubpistol or stub revolver. (a gun that uses normal bullets) Most weapons, especially firearms, would be heavily restricted among the crew. In fact, most characters would actually have their guns, grenades and explosives confiscated upon coming on board. Only select individuals would be allowed to keep them but definitely the IG characters and the SoB character (unless she is apart of a detachment of them guarding the psykers in the Black Ship's holds) would have their firearms taken long before the incident happens and would have first recover them from the armory. I'm not too sure about sure about if a SM would have to or even if the crew would be willing to even try or if the SM would hand is firearm over as it is normal policy. Oh, and keep in mind that Plasma weapons do overheat from continuous use without pausing to let it cool down.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is the first chapter, feel free to comment. please note that not all the characters are in this chapter, I wil bring them along in Chapter 2.


*Chapter I: The Terror within*

Somewhere in the vast emptiness of space, close to the great warp storm known as the eye of terror, a Black inquisitorial ship The Seven winds of Terra, a tiny dot in a black ocean. While in another universe where time and space do not matter, cold eyes watched this ship with great interest.

“Remind me again captain, why have we stopped?” Inquisitor Koth asked Captain Algen, his dull eyes not focused on anything in particular. “I told you Inquisitor, one of the crew went mad and attacked the engine,” replied Captain Algen. Inquisitor Koth was the only inquisitor aboard The Seven winds of Terra, he was dressed in flowing dark robes and beautiful belt was round his waist from which many strange objects hung not to mention the lack of hair. Algen, a short man with a grey beard and messy grey hair wearing his uniform, which was kept in surprisingly glorious condition. Both of them were stood in the main control bridge of the ship while the rest of the crew were hard at work. “So captain, is it serious damage?” Asked the inquisitor, “no, not at all in fact it shouldn’t take long to repair. I haven’t got any idea what might be wrong with him.” Said the captain quite causally, Algen then turned to face the crew. “Sergeant Hutchinson!” boomed the captain across the control bridge. Sergeant Tainith John Henry Hutchinson walked towards the captain and saluted. “Sergeant, I want you to question the rouge crew member and find out what’s going on, take another guardsman with you” said Algen in his best voice of importance. “Yes sir” said the guardsman and he turned and walked away. The captain then turned to meet the Inquisitor’s eye “these guardsmen are meant to be for security, in case of renegades because we are so close to the eye”. “Yes, the last thing we need it heretics boarding our ship and taking away potential psykers” said Koth, without much emotion. With that Mercutio Atellus, member of Adeptus Mechanicus stepped onto the control bridge. “Greetings inquisitor Koth and Captain Algen, I heard you had some trouble with one of your crewmates.” “Fear not, there is no longer a problem. The Captain has just dealt with it” Replied Inquisitor Koth. “Good, I wish to see we get there as soon as possible, I have much work to attend to” Mercutio said.


Sergeant Hutchinson marched down the ship’s hallway, one hand was by his side the other buried deep in his pocket. As he turned the corner he came across three guardsmen laughing and joking. “You lot! I need one of you!” The guardsmen turned to face him, the smiles on their faces gone. “Aw…he was getting to good bit” wined one of the guardsmen. “Captain’s orders I’m afraid” Tainith replied keeping a straight face. “Well I’m not going” “me neither!” so they all turned to face the last one, the one that had complained “Aw…man” he said, genuine disappointment on his face. “What’s your name?” Tainith asked, “Private Borris Vale” said Borris. Tainith shook his head “that’s: Private Borris Vale, sir” “Oh right sorry…sir” said Borris in an awkward fashion. “Good man, right lets go,” said Tainith as he walked away with an annoyed Borris at his heels leaving the other guardsmen to their jokes.

Alrik Stormstrider sat in the area of the ship known as the PP zone, PP standing for Potential Pskyer and he was one of them. He had discovered this while fighting with his company in the galactic northeast, His pack were attacked by a large daemon and somehow he had disappeared and reappeared miles away from the battle. He later discovered his pack had been killed off. He then had his first encounter with Inquisitor Koth, smartass Alrik thought. He hated Koth because Koth thinks he knows everything and that he can command anyone he likes. He had noticed a lot of security around the ship in case of heretic attack, mostly guardsmen and sisters of battle, Amateurs thought Alrik thought. None of them were as tough as a space wolf, none of them could handle a gun or an axe better than he could. If he was a heretic he could have probably killed everyone on ship without so much as scratch. Although he had to admit the sisters of battle were quite good looking, there was one in the room keeping watch over the PPs her expression was flat, all about duty. Sister Kaya looked at the young space wolf sat on the chair with disgust. Like all the others onboard he was inferior, ignorant and so easily corrupted no one was as pure as her. She had been part of the small sisters of battle group that accompanied Inquisitor Koth aboard the ship, she was glad to be doing the emperor’s work in whatever form it presents itself. 

Somewhere aboard a the ship, in a small room and very little lighting Epimus was looked at his hand again, the mark was clearer now, clearer then ever before. He didn’t know why he had attacked the ship’s engines, only that he must, but he had been too weak. He had only managed to stop the ship the attempt had been so feeble now he was locked in a dark room with only a signal chair and a small table to rest upon. But since they had stopped so much had happened to him he had so many ideas and thoughts about the future and what he could do. But another part of him felt angry very soon two men would walk through that door and talk to him and then something would happen, something important. Yes, that was it. They would enter warpspace. Epimus looked at the mark on his hand again, he had seen it before, so long ago. The murderers had worn it he recognised it and knew what it meant. That Mark, It was the star of chaos.

Tainith opened the door to Epimus’ cell, he was unmoving and staring at the table. Borris followed him in carrying a lasgun in case of trouble. Tainith sat in the chair opposite to Epimus and folded his arms. “Now” he said in an emotionless voice “are you going to tell me why you attacked the engine?” Epimus did not respond, it was going to be a long interrogation. “Well, it was useless we are about to enter warpspace now so your effort was for nothing” said Tainith but still Epimus did not respond. “Um sarg, what’s up with his hand?” asked Borris who so far had kept quiet. Tainith looked at his hands and one of them was red and sore, his over hand covered up most of the red. Tainith reached out “may I see?” he took hold of Epimus’ hands who made no attempt to stop him. He moved Epimus’ over hand out the way to get a closer look. “Oh my…” Said Tainith as he saw the star of chaos on the crewman’s hand “Did you do this?” shouted Tainith “did you!” Borris looked at the star and his mouth flopped open. “What’s going on here? Do think this is a joke or something!” For a moment Tainith stopped shouting and Epimus lifted his head to speak “all for nothing…warpspace…” he mumbled, “Now it happens”.

At the same time Epimus lifted his head to talk Captain Algen turned to inquisitor Koth “good news Inquisitor, the engine is fixed and we are about to enter warpspace!” “Excellent captain begin at once”. The Captain turned to his crew and yelled, “Ok, start the countdown!”

“What happens? And why is there a mark on your hand?” Tainith shouted, he was scared now, so scared.

“5…4” said one of the crewmembers in the control bridge

Epimus looked directly into Tainith’s eyes “there is no place like home…” Borris would have been reaching for the door if he wasn’t so scared.

“3…2”

“Remember sergeant…during the journeys you’ve had and the ones you will have…that change…”

“1… entering warpspace!”

The ship shook and jolted as the great vessel of the stars, and all the souls aboard it entered another dimension. “That change rules all” Epimus screamed and gripped the seat a dark mist passed through eyes turning them blue, and his veins also turned blue and appeared near the surface of his skin, the star of chaos on his hand seemed to expand and burn with magical fire. Epimus stood from his seat and began to head for the door, Tainith also stood and blocked his path so Epimus simply gripped him and through him into Borris who grunted and fell to the floor. Epimus raised his hand and the door imploded and Epimus stepped into the hallway, he was free now and no one could stop him.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Well written.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Pretty good. One thing though, when a person finishes speaking it automatically ends the paragraph. It helps remove clutter and confusion than can arise when several people are talking in a big paragraph.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, great work


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy to have supplied at least one character in the story. Can't wait to see how he is written out as.

I was going for the laspistol since I remember the old civilian models for Inquisitor could be armed with them.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I really like it, well done sir


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Very well written i actually started to shiver some when the heretic was being intteragated. I am looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I thank you for your input and I'm glad you enjot what I've done so far, I will make a new thread in the Homebrew 40k Fluff second where i will add the new chapters as I make them. I will add the names of the people who designed the charcters and if anyone has anymore suggestions about the storyline let me know. Some of the things I hope to add are:
1) Someone gets their arm lopped off by a daemon of Khorne
2) There will be a Heroic last stand at some point
3) Planning a Nurgle related death for one character although not sure on the exact details...

P.S. yet to think of an awsome name for my story.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

You should also post the first part with the new thread or direct link to the post so that new people that find the new thread don't have to got fishing for the first part of the story.

I have some ideas but I'll PM them to you rather than than post it here so it doesn't ruin potential surprises for the others.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I thank you for your input and I'm glad you enjot what I've done so far, I will make a new thread in the Homebrew 40k Fluff second where i will add the new chapters as I make them. I will add the names of the people who designed the charcters and if anyone has anymore suggestions about the storyline let me know. Some of the things I hope to add are:
> 1) Someone gets their arm lopped off by a daemon of Khorne
> 2) There will be a Heroic last stand at some point
> 3) Planning a Nurgle related death for one character although not sure on the exact details...
> ...


Im curious will you be implementing the lucinda char. i created


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

she will appear in chapter two, along with Wilson


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope Wilson dies from the nurgle related death. Would suit my idea I had for him.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I never said Alrik was a psyker


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Its the only reason (apart from security escorts but I have enough of those) why a space wolf would be on the ship, sorry if you don't like it.

Here is the link to the story so far:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=880935&posted=1#post880935

I will also add it to my signature so people can read it whenever


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

He was a member of the deathwatch before hand. Maybe he was returning from another mission for them. And even if he was a psyker he would'nt be anywhere near the Inquisition, he'd be at the Fang with the space wolf rune priests, they look after their own, and if you argue I might write a chapter where your character gets a frost axe stuck in his head.

P.S only joking, don't kick me but still he just wouldn't be on a black ship because he was a potential psyker


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its karaks story, so whether we like it or not we signed over any charecters we posted the moment we posted them.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Fair enough, but still if this was supposed to be realistic he wouldn't be there for that reason


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

What if they meet a daemon that is actually a manifestation of their own fears and hopelessness. I'd have it either be a daemon of nurgle, or simply one of the weaker lesser daemons that inhabit the empty spaces of the Realm of Chaos.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a plan for Wilson and his death-by-Nurgle I'm not going to say because it could ruin the surprise, lets just say I think you won't be exspecting it.


----------

